# Cnc router



## gerhine (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm Geoff and new to the site. We are looking to step up to a new CNC machine for our cabinet shop. We are concerned with customer service and quality. Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Geoff.

Do you have a particular make/model in mind?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Geoff
Welcome to the forum


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Well Geoff, why don't you tell us a little bit more about how you plan to use the machine. What type of materials, size, and is it mass production, or one-offs?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm interested to see what you decide on.


----------



## Dr_Esoteric (Jul 3, 2013)

I have used Multicam for over 10 years and think the service is great. I am very fortunate to have a service center close by each machine I have used. If I were in a different city, I would look at the company with the closest techs. I am going on 5 years with this current Multicam and I have had to call a tech in twice but both times my response time was the next day and travel fees were negligible.


----------



## gerhine (Jul 20, 2013)

geotek said:


> Well Geoff, why don't you tell us a little bit more about how you plan to use the machine. What type of materials, size, and is it mass production, or one-offs?


We're looking at using a 5'x10' table. We do a lot of commercial work, so large production will be a concern. We use 1/4"-3/4" material. I've looked at CNC Industrial Craftsman, Laguana Smartshop II and Thermwood. We do a lot of shop drawings for Architects so software is a big concern. There is such a vast difference in dollar amount of routers that it makes it difficult to really understand the differences.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump...


----------



## roger4321 (Nov 14, 2013)

CNC machines can be used continuously 24 hours a day, 365 days a year and only need to be switched off for occasional maintenance. This will surely benefit you perfect choice.


----------

